# Lenova ThinkPad 10 Charger



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Hello 
I recently bought a used Lenova Thinkpad 10 tablet, it did not come with a charger , I want to ensure I buy the right charger, any advise 

Thank you

Dan


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

search by your thinkpad model number.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for responding Ramon I did that but I came up with different connection ends options


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Does the tablet have a yellow connector where the charger plugs in?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for responding Mark 
The ports are two USB and a micro


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Are those the only two connectors on the device? They look like a standard USB and an audio port.

What's the exact model #?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

The model number Lenovo ThinkPad 10A


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Is there more to the part number than this? That doesn't narrow it down much.

Are there any other connections on it?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Correction model number is A10


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Does one side look like this? The micro USB port is likely how you'd charge it. A standard USB charger (probably 2.1A) should do it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Tablets are typically USB-C for that model. 65w. But if you can confirm the port then we can go from there.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for responding James 
Here is the picture of the port , looks like a micro USB


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Mark i attached a picture of the micro usb port above also a picture of a charger from Amazon , is this what i need


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

That certainly looks like it.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Mark 
Can a device be charger through a micro port ?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What is weird is that the port in your picture looks more roundish on the sides than it would for a micro-usb. Are able to find the serial number of this device?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Yes James it does look round but i think that is just the picture, I have a USB cable with a micro end on one side and a USB end on the other, I plugged it into the tablet and the the other to my computer and it is charging , i cannot tell yet if it is actually charging or just showing as charging


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

dano_61 said:


> Yes James it does look round but i think that is just the picture, I have a USB cable with a micro end on one side and a USB end on the other, I plugged it into the tablet and the the other to my computer and it is charging *, i cannot tell yet if it is actually charging or just showing as charging*


can you turn it on? If so, does it show charging on the bottom right of the task bar?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

dano_61 said:


> Can a device be charger through a micro port ?


In short, yes.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Yes James it turned on and is at 20 per cent , that took a hour to get there


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

A PC may not charge as fast as an external, dedicated charger.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

How about a wall outlet


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

That's what I meant, a charger you'd plug into a wall outlet. Some of the cheap ones may only supply 1A, or so. You'd be better off with one that provides 2.1A. The former will do the job, it will just take longer to get there.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

dano_61 said:


> Yes James it turned on and is at 20 per cent , that took a hour to get there


That could be one of a few things, mainly the battery may need to be replaced, or that the cord/computer is not providing enough power.

My iPhone for example will charge slow if it's not on a faster charge port. there are a few adapters out there that will not charge quickly.

You may want to look into this cable with this adapter and see if that helps.

I assume this has Windows?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks both of you I am going to mark this this solved , it is up and running , I have order a better charger cable and adapter


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

You are most welcome! Enjoy using the tablet! I do most of my reading for pleasure on mine these days ...


----------

